# Looking for Miniature Schnauzer rescue



## Zack_the_Mouse

hi 
I'm looking for a Miniature Schnauzer rescue group in Canada. My mother needs to re home her Miniature Schnauzer. If anyone knows any good rescues please let me know.


----------



## Pai

Have you tried Google? Here is what came up there when I searched for 'Miniature Schnauzer Rescue Canada'.


----------



## Zack_the_Mouse

yup but couldn't find any ones in Ontario, Canada. I can find lots or breeder in canada but nond lots of rescues in the US thou


----------



## Patt

I know someone who works with a rescue in Brampton, Ontario is that near you? If so I could e-mail and ask her if she knows of MS rescue org.


----------



## Zack_the_Mouse

Patt said:


> I know someone who works with a rescue in Brampton, Ontario is that near you? If so I could e-mail and ask her if she knows of MS rescue org.


Thank would be great!! I'm willing to drive him to any where in Ontario.

I've also contact 5+ rescues and I'm getting a lot of Failed Delivery Status Notifications


----------



## Patt

Zack_the_Mouse said:


> Thank would be great!! I'm willing to drive him to any where in Ontario.(


Will do and I will contact you soon as she replies... I hope she can help. <crossfingers>


----------



## Zack_the_Mouse

thank you so much


----------



## Patt

My friend volunteers for "helping homeless pets", which is an org that helps others. She suggested you go to their site (below) click on available dogs and than click on Tiny Paws, Speaking of Dogs, or any others that you think might be helpful. Send e-mails to one or all of these and maybe they can help you with a MS rescue org or help you re-home your mom's dog. 

Sorry I can't help any better than this, but it's a start. 

http://www.helpinghomelesspets.com/forrescues/infoforrescues.htm

I would also send an e-mail to them as someone at helping homeless pets may know of more info.


----------



## Must Love Mutts

If you absolutely cannot find any rescue services near you, you might be able to place the dog in a US rescue. First, find and contact potential rescues in the US. You could check out a pet transportation service such as Operation Roger. I know they have transported animals from the US to Canada. Of course, this might not be what your mother would prefer to do.

Has your mother tried to find the dog a new home herself? If you have any pet stores around you, they likely have a board to post animals for adoption. Also, she can put an ad in the newspaper and there are plenty of online places as well. Try asking here in the rescue forum. You can also post here:
http://www.pets.ca/forum/index.php in the "rescue (adopt) a dog section. Post the dog's info and your mother's situation and see if anyone is willing to help. While rescues are nice, I'd assume it would be better to know the dog has found a new, loving family.


----------



## Zack_the_Mouse

My mom's dog, Pepper will going to the Miniature Schnauzer Rescue of Ontario on Thursday and next monday he will be sent to his new forever home.

Thanks Everyone For your help


----------



## Patt

That's good news, I'm glad you found an MS rescue. I was just going to ask if you had gotten any info from the links I sent.


----------



## Must Love Mutts

Zack_the_Mouse said:


> My mom's dog, Pepper will going to the Miniature Schnauzer Rescue of Ontario on Thursday and next monday he will be sent to his new forever home.
> 
> Thanks Everyone For your help


I'm so glad a forever home has already been lined up!


----------

